# Need help, please!



## Sweetlove2350 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok I'm new to this website and don't know how to post so I have to ask this way. I need help, I have betta eggs. I know for sure. They're growing tails already but I have a huge problem. I have no microworms and no money to buy them. Everyone I know either wont help or says feed them crushed up flakes but I've read they only eat LIVE food. Any suggestions? I need help fast. I'm afraid they may be free swimmers within the next day or so. PLEASE HELP??


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Wai yu hyjaq mi thredd! Lol jk. 
If you have nothing but pellet/flake, crush it and use that. If not, try boiled egg yolk. You will have to be careful with the amount. There should be more information on that if you just google it.


----------



## Sweetlove2350 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you sooo so much!!!!!


----------

